# Fine Molds Hornisse - Me-410 out of box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While many of my built WWII Luftwaffe planes are, in fact, “What-Ifs” or Luft ‘46ers, I do have a goodly number of actual Luftwaffe hardware in my stash as well. One type that I’d been eager to get a nice kit of was the Me-410, since it’s an unusual looking plane, as well as having something of a loser heritage that I just can’t resist.

I had a 1/48 Monogram years ago, but it was so big that I sold it to make some room. Since then, I’ve not seen a small kit of the -410 that I’ve wanted to get. That was until I ran into the Fine Molds one at a local show. For the price, I figured I could treat myself and get a nice kit of a cool, and real(!) plane. 

Check out my out of box review below in case you’re thinking of snagging one yourself. However, just like the Luftwaffe, I wouldn’t get your expectations unjustifiably high…

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/fine-molds-me-410-a-1-b-1-out-of-box/*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got a couple of them in the stash.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

John P said:


> Got a couple of them in the stash.


Do you have a couple of the different variants, then? I know there's the heavy cannon type, the bomber and the recon unit as well as this one. I wonder if the panels on mine are a bit washed because they use the same moulds for so many different kits?

How do yours look?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, IIRC, FineMolds put out a couple of versions. But then Monogram/Pro Modeler knocked their socks off with their amazing 1/48 kit, so the FineMolds ones never got built. Gotta dig them out of the pile and take a look.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good review....thats one id like to build some time :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I never knew Finemolds did Warbirds. How do they compare to the Tamiya's?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have the Tamiya one. However, as I mentioned in the article, the kit is nice, but only just north of "meh". 

If there was an Academy from the last 10 years, it would curb stomp the FineMolds into the ground.

It is indeed a lot like a 90's Hassegawa, so okay, but not quite excellent. 

FineMolds did a couple of warbirds. Their Ki-61 is another I have. Also a solid "meh".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jodet said:


> I never knew Finemolds did Warbirds. How do they compare to the Tamiya's?


 I think they did warbirds first, then got into Star Wars only recently.
Here's a FineMolds Oscar I built 18 years ago (!!!)
Nakajima Ki-43 "Oscar"


and a Claude I did even longer ago:
Mitsubishi A5M2 Type 96 "Claude"


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful. You've got the 'make it look worn and real' down to a science.


----------

